# Interesting Time Line Video



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2017)

Of the storms on the plains of Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas and 5 other surrounding states.  
'Vorticity': Mike Olbinski captures storms over nine states | The Wichita Eagle


----------



## nerwin (Apr 24, 2017)

That is pretty cool! Love storm time lapses. It's pretty interesting watching the storms develop and then dissipate.


----------

